# Where to buy Plastisol Transfer PAPER



## Kudos (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Everyone, My first post on here. 

I have been with you guys reading your messages for months but now I'm finally registered I wondered if somebody could tell me more about the paper I need to make Plastisol transfers and also if there are any suppliers of the paper in UK/Europe or any that will send to UK?

I am not interested in the pre printed transfers, just the paper to create my own!

Many Thanks


----------



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

So you're a screenprinter? If you're not you can't print your own. A screenprinter has to do it. If you look through the forums you will find what you need. THis has been addressed on a few threads. Good Luck


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Ace transfer company in the US carries the paper, inks and adheasive crystals.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Lots of good info here, as well as a few links to places that sell the paper.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t14049.html

Printing Plastisol Transfers

http://screenprinters.net/articles/index.php?art=66

IMAGES - THE JOURNAL FOR TEXTILE SCREENPRINTING, EMBROIDERY AND GARMENT DECORATION


----------



## Kudos (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes I am new to screen printing but just bought all the equiptment. I want to print transfers so just need the paper. Thanks for the links and the advice guys. 

When I pull myself out of this horrific debt (screen printing purchases etc) I will finally get round to printing something....


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Ahhh....maybe you should start printing to get out of debt. Just an optomistic way to look at it.


----------



## printsolutions (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Kudos, you need either Tullis Russel coaters in macclesfield for mill packets. or if after just a few try Wicked Printing stuff in kent, or Art2screenprint who both do smaller quantities. Depending upon what you want to apply transfers to*, you may also need the adhesive powder, (*for man made fibres). If not using an adhesive powder, you will probably need to keep screen to 34t or below. Hope this helps, Matt.


----------



## NoSequel (Mar 14, 2013)

This article is very helpful: Printing Plastisol Transfers


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

NoSequel said:


> This article is very helpful: Printing Plastisol Transfers


This post is very old.


----------

